# Emanuel county club



## Rays GP HUNTER (May 12, 2016)

looking for members for 2016-2017 season we have just over 1645 acres on the Ogeechee river with camp site with deep well , deer ,turkey, few hogs ,and a boat ramp for fishing on the Ogeechee river nice family club please call Jason @ 478-494-2275 or text  
we need a few good members dues are $875 per year


----------



## Rays GP HUNTER (May 20, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Rays GP HUNTER (May 20, 2016)

still need a few more members


----------



## mudcrikitt (Jun 6, 2016)

Are you still looking for people? how many total members? do you have any pics of deer? What are the club rules?


----------



## Gene Solano (Jun 15, 2016)

Are you still needing members, and is there a place to put a camper?


----------

